# help please



## fellinlove (Jan 4, 2011)

I have an apartment in Argostoli Kefalonia i may also have a job but i need to know do i need a visa (didnt for holiday) and how easy is it to get residancy? will i need a job first? i know about the tax number and that is all sorted

many thanks
Jacqui


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey,

If you're from UK you don't need a Visa. Just the basic tax papers.



fellinlove said:


> I have an apartment in Argostoli Kefalonia i may also have a job but i need to know do i need a visa (didnt for holiday) and how easy is it to get residancy? will i need a job first? i know about the tax number and that is all sorted
> 
> many thanks
> Jacqui


----------



## chad1982 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Jacqui when you moving over? I fly over on 19th April, i'm also giving it a go living on the island, luckily i have a sister who moved there at 18 yr old, 9 years ago and my mother moved there last year to retire. I will be living in Skala about 40 mins from Argostoli, but if you need any help or advice or an bit of UK banter add me on Facebook - Mark.chadderton


----------



## fellinlove (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello Mark
i have looked on fb but there are lots of you so you add me Jacqui Lansley and yes i would like some uk banter look forward to speaking to you after you have settled in


----------

